

App Previews Are the New Screenshots - googletron
https://medium.com/@robjama/how-app-preview-videos-are-looking-with-ios-8-31b1f77ae26f

======
tartuffe78
I almost never watch the videos in the Google Play Store. I know the Google
Play Store lets you use longer videos, but even if they were only 30 seconds,
I'd still probably browse screenshots

